# unable to control urine



## Shannon (Nov 5, 2009)

I have an 8 month old V. I got her a 6.5 months and she was well housebroken and now she will go in the house. She jumped on my son's bed and peed. She was laying on the floor today and just peed all over. I am wondering if she has an infection or something.


Shannon


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

i would check that with the vet for infection.you should be able to tell if it is submissive urination .If you dont think it is then start with the cranbery juice right away but get her to the vet.


----------

